# New Star Wars !!!SPOILERS ZONE!!! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!



## runnah (Dec 22, 2015)

This is so people don't get spoilers in the preview.


----------



## runnah (Dec 22, 2015)

So, saw it last night, and wanted to see what other people think.

I have a few issues but overall I enjoyed it massively.


----------



## tecboy (Dec 22, 2015)

I like it.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 22, 2015)

it was pretty good.  so much to talk about.  i need to go back and watch again to more thoroughly understand story/plot/characters.


----------



## tecboy (Dec 22, 2015)

What do you guys don't understand?  You got to watch the first six episodes to understand seventh episode.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 22, 2015)

I just saw it for the 2nd time with my kids.  
They know more about everything than I do.

I remember when "I" was the only one.  Then it was "IV" or something like that,  I'm still confused what is what in the numbering thing.  I just know I enjoy the series.

The only thing that I didn't really like was how Ben wasn't very good at his light saber.  Being pushed by 2 people who never used one before and one didn't have the force in them.  Neat trick though stopping the blast from a blaster.


----------



## runnah (Dec 22, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> I just saw it for the 2nd time with my kids.
> They know more about everything than I do.
> 
> I remember when "I" was the only one.  Then it was "IV" or something like that,  I'm still confused what is what in the numbering thing.  I just know I enjoy the series.
> ...



Yes!

Ben was a *****. He reminded me of some Magic playing moody teen who just discovered The Crow. I kept wanting him to say "Its just a phase dad!"


----------



## tecboy (Dec 22, 2015)

Ben was wounded and didn't completed his training.  I will bet the next sequel, he will be stronger.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 22, 2015)

tecboy said:


> Ben was wounded and didn't completed his training.  I will bet the next sequel, he will be stronger.


yeah be got shot by a Wookie from long distance.

Interesting weapon Chewbacca has .. in some shots it creates a gigantic explosion (blew up 3 storm troopers at the bar place), and in others it wounds people.  I just want to know if he can shoot an arrow from it .. been a question since I .. or IV .. or whichever it was.


----------



## runnah (Dec 22, 2015)

tecboy said:


> Ben was wounded and didn't completed his training.  I will bet the next sequel, he will be stronger.



He had like 3 hissy fits! Vader never did that, he'd just choke someone and be all stoic.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 22, 2015)

He apparently had a history of hissy fits too.
When he was crusifying the now empty prisoner room those 2 storm troopers reversed and left the area.


----------



## runnah (Dec 22, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> He apparently had a history of hissy fits too.
> When he was crusifying the now empty prisoner room those 2 storm troopers reversed and left the area.



It's just a phase. He'll eventually grow out of that awkward stage.


----------



## tecboy (Dec 22, 2015)

runnah said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Ben was wounded and didn't completed his training.  I will bet the next sequel, he will be stronger.
> ...



Darth Vader and Ben are two different persons and have different personalities.  Beside, J.J. Abrams and several other writers wrote the story.  If George Lucas wrote the story, the movie would be completely different Star Wars.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 22, 2015)

Got back an hour ago from my 1st viewing. Went with my son who was born in'78 and has followed them through the ages. I have fallen off on some of them.
I went willingly, because HE wanted to go. Then we paid $12 (each obviously) for the 3D at a 4 pm matinee.
I came out liking it more than he did!? It seemed to me to be more of the original good vs bad, not the how everybody got to be bad/good.
Only about 25 people in our theater at Outer Banks N.C. ( off season obviously)
Really liked the 3D and trailers for others I want to see were shown in 3D also..'The Finest Hours' due Jan29 ish, true story and current 'Heart of the Sea'  whaling story.

I should add I am not as analytical of movies, if I like them I like them..


----------



## spiralout462 (Dec 22, 2015)

We just watched the 3:45 showing at our local theatre.  We were four in a crowd of about 12 for the movie.   Definitely off season here!!  We enjoyed it but not nearly as much as the original George Lucas trilogy.  I am comfortable saying that "The Empire Strikes Back" is my personal favorite.  That is the SECOND one and nobody's gonna tell me different.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 22, 2015)

I've seen it all of three times already, with a likely fourth coming this week or so. Each time, I've laughed and cried, despite knowing what's coming. I was smart not to see any spoilers beforehand. They would have ruined it for me.

I saw it with a friend and my brother in law on Thursday, and had to keep my trap shut until my wife and another friend had seen it.

I thought they had signed Harrison Ford for all three of the new trilogy. Apparently I was wrong...? Or is he coming back in flashbacks?


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 22, 2015)

Grump...grump....grump.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 22, 2015)

I'll miss Solo.  He took the 'serious' out of most scenes, which was fun.  And funny.


----------



## justsayyes2 (Dec 23, 2015)

tecboy said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...


True, it would suck. And feature CGI rabbit warriors, that somehow shoot deadly weapons and sing Bollywood style. Taking Star Wars from Lucas was a fantastic decision. It's highly probable that if Lucas had written and directed Force Awakens the movie would be no better than 50 Shades of Gray.

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Dec 23, 2015)

runnah said:


> He had like 3 hissy fits! Vader never did that, he'd just choke someone and be all stoic.


uh, did you never watch episode 2 and 3?

all he freaking did was throw hissy fits and complain.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 23, 2015)

tecboy said:


> If George Lucas wrote the story, the movie would be completely different Star Wars.



Id Lucas had written this episode it would have been awful.  Lucas is a horrible writer; he's a socially awkward fatass that couldn't write the script to ordering his lunch at the McDonalds drive-through window.  not only would it be full of CGI warrior rabbits, they'd all mimic other 90s sitcom characters, like Steve Urkel, Kramer, Carlton, Screech, Ross (after he lost his custody battle for Ben) and the other flamboyantly weird chraracters only someone like Lucas would relate to and gravitate towards.


----------



## runnah (Dec 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > He had like 3 hissy fits! Vader never did that, he'd just choke someone and be all stoic.
> ...



No, as far as I am concerned they don't exist.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 23, 2015)

okay, well that explains your lack of knowledge of the force...


----------



## runnah (Dec 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> okay, well that explains your lack of knowledge of the force...



I heard it was bacteria that made it work. Which is so silly and heavy handed.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 23, 2015)

The prequel trilogy was an abomination. I watched it recently, but my god was I not entertained. The writing was horrible. Anakin was a whiny brat, which makes no sense as he's so composed as Vader in 4, 5, and 6. The midichlorians I just can't forgive Lucas for. And then there's Jar Jar... He RUINS Episode One, which really didn't need the help. The only thing I really took out of the prequel trilogy is that I want to see Darth Plagueis resurrect someone.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 23, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> Anakin was a whiny brat, which makes no sense as he's so composed as Vader in 4, 5, and 6.



he's not THAT composed.  he's weak and manipulated.  He still choked bitches that pissed him off. Since Lucas is such a poor writer and director anakin came off horribly under Haden.  I understand that they had to represent his path down the dark side, but was as convincing as padme actually being in love with him...



> The midichlorians I just can't forgive Lucas for.



why? he borrowed a lot from other sci-fi writers.  Why not one of the most succesful -- someone who was such a good sci-fi writer, people believed it for fact. 



> And then there's Jar Jar... He RUINS Episode One, which really didn't need the help.



Like I said, Lucas is a child.  Jar Jar was just supposed to be the Ying to Yoda's yang.  When we first met Yoda he came off as a silly muppet.  Jar Jar was supossed to mirror that -- problem is Lucas decided that he should actually be Michelle Tanner from full house.

Jar Jar was ultimately repsonsible for the emporer's reign of power, something that wasn't actually accidental but Lucas had to write out of episode 2 since he was so hated.  This is why Dooku suddenly appears to fill in the gap that was supossed to be Jar Jar.



> The only thing I really took out of the prequel trilogy is that I want to see Darth Plagueis resurrect someone.



Assuming its possible. Palpetine told Anakin the story, told him he knew how to do it, then was like oh yeah -- we'll figure it out, just kidding.  I'm convinced anakin wasn't actually having visions of the future, but Palpetine was sending them to him, to get him interested in the Dark Side, using the one thing he "loved"; Padme.  I could believe the light side to have the power to heal/create, but not the dark.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 23, 2015)

That theory about Palpatine sending Anakin those visions is a good point. I hadn't thought about that.

Vader choked some people, but he never threw the tantrums that Kylo Ren does.

I just hate the idea that the force is controlled by bacteria. It was never mentioned in the OT-in fact, I'd say they did a great job of explaining what the force is, and it sure as hell isn't bacteria. In fact, Maz Kenata's explanation in TFA goes against the bacteria theory.

You are correct that Jar Jar's move to grant the Chancellor emergency powers is what doomed the Republic. It's all his fault, which makes him even worse.

Lucas wasn't such a terrible writer. He did pen the OT, and those movies were quite good.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 23, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> You are correct that Jar Jar's move to grant the Chancellor emergency powers is what doomed the Republic. It's all his fault, which makes him even worse.



The theory is he was the anti-yoda -- was powerful in the force -- and it was to be revealed in clone wars that he was actually working with palpetine. It's too coincindental that he happened upon the jedis, and then somehow gets into a position to grant emergancy powers to the senator (both being from the same home planet). But they wrote him out because no one would have been able to stomach him, so it's just theory.  But yeah, he was awful and ruined the movie along with the pod racers.  But Lucas is a child and stuff that entertains kids, entertains Lucas.

Clone Wars and Revenge are still imporant as it shows Anakin's path to the dark side.


----------



## runnah (Dec 23, 2015)

Mark my words, they will remake the prequels. 

The biggest crime is that they wasted some very talented actors on such a horrible script and terrible direction.


----------



## runnah (Dec 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Clone Wars and Revenge are still imporant as it shows Anakin's path to the dark side.



In the worst most ham-fisted way possible.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 23, 2015)

runnah said:


> Mark my words, they will remake the prequels.
> 
> The biggest crime is that they wasted some very talented actors on such a horrible script and terrible direction.



I hope so!  honestly.


----------



## runnah (Dec 23, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> Lucas wasn't such a terrible writer. He did pen the OT, and those movies were quite good.



The sun shines on a dogs ass once in awhile.


----------



## scoop2622 (Dec 23, 2015)

He does have the whinny Skywalker gene!


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 23, 2015)

Is it worth going back to any of the previous ones or can I just wait until this one is on Netflix?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Clone Wars and Revenge are still imporant as it shows Anakin's path to the dark side.



They are quite important despite Hayden's terrible acting. He's not the worst actor to grace this rock, but the writing and directing put him in such a crappy spot.



runnah said:


> Mark my words, they will remake the prequels.
> 
> The biggest crime is that they wasted some very talented actors on such a horrible script and terrible direction.



They better. The basic story of Anakin needs to be retold in a way that doesn't involve whiny brats and stupid Gungans. I also really want to see a Star Wars: Origins with the Old Republic and the story of Darth Plagueis.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 24, 2015)

boy, you guys need to pool your money, create your own movies and SHOW those weak-nobodies how to make a movie.  LOL

it's entertainment ... so is this forum  LOL


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 24, 2015)

Let's play Spot the Trekkie...


----------



## justsayyes2 (Dec 24, 2015)

Braineack said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Mark my words, they will remake the prequels.
> ...


I'd see them/buy them and toss the ones I have if Lucas is kept in a hotel far frr away from the writing, directing and producing of the remakes. Well, they'd have to be somewhat good of course.

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 25, 2015)

I enjoyed the new film. Overall, it was a fun experience that was well-made and well acted. They had a great balance comedy and action and they also didn't use CGI frivolously.

I did think that some of the plot was very derivative in that it didn't really try to bring anything new to the universe (the new "chosen one" being found on a desert planet, the whole father-son thing, the Starkiller which is just a bigger, badder Death Star), but I can understand why they did that.

1. They probably wanted to play it a bit safe by going with what they - and we - know. What's tried and true within the universe.
2. They wanted to pay homage to the original films.

It seemed very much like an establishing movie made as fan service and possibly as an apology (at least that's how I see it) for the prequels.

And I'm perfectly fine with that. I'd much prefer they make a good movie that's "safe" than one that tries to outdo a 30 year legacy, which is what the prequels attempted.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 25, 2015)

In an earlier post, I said i got lost on some of the pre-quells etc. now I see it may have been the writing you all are mentioning. 
I thought like Rexbobcat, that this was lets get back to what worked (?) and homage to the original. We are talking 3 generations of fans now.

Did just watch a James Bond ( with  Craig) and he has M opening a storage garage and inside is the old (?) Austin Martin car, and the melody of a waaaay back Bond theme played. Kind of a tribute I guess..


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 25, 2015)

Some of us grouches would cut their necks and let the blood run out before going to see a Disneyed (not good) version on a tired old war horse. I saw the original at Grauman's Chinese Theater in Hollywood and when Lucas pulled the old World-War-II-Machine-Gun-Turret cornball bit I wanted to be someplace else. (This ain't science fiction, its cornball melodrama with a light dusting of pseudo-science.) After he completed the movie he was worried sick he had made a fairly-large-budget Saturday matinee kiddie movie ripoff and I agree with him. (You can look it up.) Although he did do some things right like research ancient legends in many cultures (a boy seeking his dad is a big one).


----------



## hamlet (Dec 27, 2015)

It was a good movie expierence. Though i like to say that i enjoy most movies i see on the silver screen.


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 28, 2015)

Overall I liked it, however I thought the story was a bit too similar to episode IV, and I did not like a lot of things about Kylo Ren. I feel like his dialogue could have been a lot better, and the acting for his character could have been a lot better (I cringed and then laughed out loud when he screamed "YOU NEED A TEACHER!!" at Rey after tackling her to the ground. I also felt that the way the actor spoke was awkward and unfitting for the character. I also felt that it may have been too soon to kill Han Solo, although I could be bias as he is my favorite character. I'm really sad to see him go, and would have loved to see him in at least one more episode.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Dec 28, 2015)

I think it was good overall, I liked the action scenes for the most part. Stuff that popped into my head on seeing them were,

Pos  little droid I thought on seeing it first, he can't be very good on rough ground, stairs or wet ground.
The main bad guy, Solos son, sounded like Javier Bardem, especially when wearing the mask, I thought it was a voice over at the start.
Towards the end then I wondered since the death star laser was on a planet and energy for the laser was sucked from a star until the star goes out it how did they fire it twice.
Would it not have been better to throw Leigh off a bridge instead of Hans cause her acting is so wooden and secondly now none of the main people can understand chuwee.
Is the new girl not Solos daughter then?


----------



## Braineack (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm really bothered that the guy who brought one of the worst movies ever -- Jurrasic World -- is doing episode 9.

The fact that they arent sticking to one director for all three makes me think it's going to end up garbage.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 28, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> Towards the end then I wondered since the death star laser was on a planet and energy for the laser was sucked from a star until the star goes out it how did they fire it twice.




I had the same thought, but figured there's more than one star out there.



> Is the new girl not Solos daughter then?



doubtful.  They had no reason to hide her what was done with Luke.

This is a story parallel here.  The old man in the begining of the movie was most liekly on that planent to watch over him (like Ben with Luke).  He obviously was in touch with Luke if he had the map.

I strongly believe Ray is Luke's daughter, and Po is Ben's brother (so her cousin, or Solo's other son).

depending on everyone's age, I could see the need to hide Ray.  


I really need to see it all again.   I also had a theory about Finn being Lando's son.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Dec 28, 2015)

I'll be the one to say it.  Kylo Ren stopping the blaster pulse was the "jump the shark" moment for me.    Are we supposed to believe that Kylo, whose training "isn't complete" can someone sense a pulse of pure energy and stop it?  So his reaction times are actually _faster_ than light?  Come on J.J.! WTF!   At that point they may as well have brought out a wizened Jar Jar Binks.  

"Me-sa no like you attitude missah Kylo."

It took me a while t get back into the movie after that.  

Even still, I think it's an entertaining movie, but it doesn't live up to the originals.


----------



## runnah (Dec 28, 2015)

DanOstergren said:


> Overall I liked it, however I thought the story was a bit too similar to episode IV, and I did not like a lot of things about Kylo Ren. I feel like his dialogue could have been a lot better, and the acting for his character could have been a lot better (I cringed and then laughed out loud when he screamed "YOU NEED A TEACHER!!" at Rey after tackling her to the ground. I also felt that the way the actor spoke was awkward and unfitting for the character. I also felt that it may have been too soon to kill Han Solo, although I could be bias as he is my favorite character. I'm really sad to see him go, and would have loved to see him in at least one more episode.



Emo Kylo Ren (@KyloR3n) | Twitter

Hilarious


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 28, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Is it worth going back to any of the previous ones or can I just wait until this one is on Netflix?



Well Jaca, imo it's..............

My boss thinks it would be okay to watch without going back to the others.  I would miss some story, but not crucial.

Anyone agree?


----------



## otherprof (Dec 28, 2015)

tecboy said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...



Anyone else think this is a very bad movie? There was only one surprise, no tension, phoned-in acting and all-t00-familiar special effects. Good to see Chewbaca again, though.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 29, 2015)

phoned-in acting.  lol.

are you sure you didn't watch the clone wars by accident?


----------



## runnah (Dec 29, 2015)

Braineack said:


> phoned-in acting.  lol.
> 
> are you sure you didn't watch the clone wars by accident?



Truly terrible...I mean like the worst ever.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Dec 29, 2015)

otherprof said:


> Anyone else think this is a very bad movie? There was only one surprise, no tension, phoned-in acting and all-t00-familiar special effects. Good to see Chewbaca again, though.



Well the Leigh - Solo interaction must have come in over a Flintstone phone or maybe it was just the writing,


----------



## Braineack (Dec 29, 2015)

the fact that Abrams was able to somehow get Carrie Fisher to act like she wasn't drugged out of her mind is a huge accomplishment and should be rewarded.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 29, 2015)

She probably was, too. So that's even more impressive.


----------



## runnah (Dec 29, 2015)

Braineack said:


> the fact that Abrams was able to somehow get Carrie Fisher to act like she wasn't drugged out of her mind is a huge accomplishment and should be rewarded.



Time has not been kind to the princess.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 29, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> Well the Leigh - Solo interaction must have come in over a Flintstone phone or maybe it was just the writing,


Did you feel that Birdman deserved best picture?  or that Patricia Arquette should have got an Oscar for her "acting" in Boyhood?

that was some of the worst I've seen lately and they won awards for it.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Dec 29, 2015)

Braineack said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Well the Leigh - Solo interaction must have come in over a Flintstone phone or maybe it was just the writing,
> ...



No.

Just wanted to reiterate that theses scenes, with Fisher having lines, took away from the film in my opinion and its a pity that we will have to endure more of the princess in the next one, at least Harrison Ford can play off people somewhat, but I guess he doesn't need the money.


----------



## limr (Jan 8, 2016)

Okay, so I finally saw the movie and can open this thread at last!

Poor acting: let us not forget that the acting or dialogue in the original three were really not very good either. It's no accident that Harrison Ford was the only one to go on and make am A-list career for himself. But the fact remains that the story - a very simple stripped down good-vs-evil...in space...story - draws us in and allows (most of) us to forgive the bad acting or little plot holes (like how stormtroopers can't hit the side of a barn except in certain scenes where the plot needs an accurate shot.) 







As for Adam Driver, it was hard to stop seeing him as NOT Lena Dunham's boyfriend in "Girls." 

Directing: I think JJ Abrams did with this movie the same thing he did with Star Trek, which was to keep enough of the original to keep that magic that made is special, while adding enough to make the story new. The prequels tried too hard and all the twists and turns and different characters complicated the story to the point that it was difficult to give a tiny rat's ass about them. This movie kept it spare again, kept it black and white so it was easy to choose sides and stay there. It's like that goggle lady said in the new version of the Mos Eisley cantina: when Rey asked what fight and she said something about how it's always the same fight. There are bad people who have too much power and who do bad things, and there are good people who fight them. And that's a real-world fight, not just a fantasy sci-fi fight. I mean, y'all DID get all the Nazi symbolism in the original movie and now in this one, right?

Writing: Ah yes, the whole woman behind every "great" man? Lucas alone was not responsible for the original three movies, and the fact that she wasn't around for the prequels might be evidence of him being a hack after all:
The secret weapon who made Star Wars great

This movie did seem a little rushed in a way, but it was also setting up the next two, and it gave us new characters to be invested in and care about. I thought they did a good job with the new cast. I don't think Poe or Finn are related to anyone, though I do think there might be a story behind Rey.

I avoided all spoilers until Buzz's nephew blurted out that Han Solo died just as I was telling to not say anything about the movie. (Yes, I'm still annoyed.) But he only spoiled _that _Han Solo died, and now how he died, but once I knew it was coming, I saw all the hints adding up and  I started bawling as soon as they landed on the planet to get Rey and lower the shields. I made sure I brought plenty of tissues with me.

I want to see it again. I saw the originals in the theater, including the very first one in 1977. I still remember how excited I was, and this movie felt very much like that. It concerns me that JJ Abrams isn't doing the other three, though


----------

